# Ferrari Red 1986 De Rosa SLX Professional Value



## LiveFreeOrDie (Aug 18, 2014)

Greetings everyone! Posting this in this forum as well thinking some might not see my other post. I have an opportunity to buy a an Ferrari Red 86' De Rosa SLX Pro with full Campy Super Record in Mint/new condition condition. What is the maximum you'd pay for this beauty? Thanks and I look forward to conversing with everyone.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Got any pictures of it ?


----------



## LiveFreeOrDie (Aug 18, 2014)

BLUE BOY said:


> Got any pictures of it ?


I don't but I've seen it. It's minty fresh. It look unridden....its crazy. Looks exactly like this one:


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

What do you plan on doing with it? Are you trying to flip it?


----------



## LiveFreeOrDie (Aug 18, 2014)

armstrong said:


> What do you plan on doing with it? Are you trying to flip it?


Ride it...a lot.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

LiveFreeOrDie said:


> Ride it...a lot.


That bike deserves to be ridden. I recommend a set of Simplex retro-friction shifters as soon as you get the bike. They're a bit pricey, but really improve the shifting action.









This is the set mounted on my red De Rosa. :thumbsup:


P.S....If the levers are in need of new gum hoods, I got a set at a pretty good price from cycles de oro some time ago. They're not on there web page, but a phone call could answer any questions.

cycles de ORO, custom bicycles, Landshark custom bikes, Specialized, NC cycling, Classic Rendezvous, Carolina Cup, vintage lightweight bikes, classic bikes, carolina cup, Giant bikes, greenboro velo club, Specialized,* Landshark,


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

$1,500.00 would be a good start - however if the condition is exceptional it could certainly go higher.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

There's a beautiful one for sale in Chicago--assuming the ad is legit:
De Rosa Super Prestige roadbike w/Super Record Campy!!

$1500--if I had the cash, I would pony up. I have never ridden a deRosa, but people I trust raved about the ride/tracking/finish, and that's enough for me.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd be hard pressed to spend more than $1000 on an 86 vintage steel bike of any brand, although I would admit that I do like my Colnago, and might tip slightly over $1K for the right Colnago, so I can imagine others getting excited about one brand or another.

Is your bike riding on sewups or clinchers? Aero brake levers or non-aero? 

A lot depends on your ultimate goals with the bike. It is easy to spend a lot of money on upgrades for an older bike. Wheels, pedals, chain rings, clusters, cassettes, etc. Even tires.

Personally I'm not a vintage purist. You may get a good deal with buying components and the frame together, but if you need to upgrade all the components, then you might be better to start with a bare frame. It all depends on your goals. You can always flog quality take-off parts on e-bay.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

paredown said:


> There's a beautiful one for sale in Chicago--assuming the ad is legit:
> De Rosa Super Prestige roadbike w/Super Record Campy!!
> 
> $1500--if I had the cash, I would pony up. I have never ridden a deRosa, but people I trust raved about the ride/tracking/finish, and that's enough for me.


My gosh, that bike is a beauty. 
It realy does look about unridden, aside from a coupla chips in the paint it's pretty much pristine. 

I'm happy that it's too small for me.


Those people you trust are right on with their raves.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

So this is the ad. I knew the pic was from this ad immediately after he posted it, but I didn't want to spoil his potential find, so I didn't post. But I emailed the seller the next day just to ask a few questions (bike isn't my size). It's been a few days and he hasn't replied to me. But anyways - the ad from Toronto.

1983 De Rosa Road bike | road | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------

